

Ask HN: How to start a blog - codenut

I want to develop my writing skills and looks like blogging is a good way for it. Any advice on how to start it?
======
abestic9
I had a blog just over a year ago but it was deleted by my web host, about to
start again.

Write drafts, stock up on lots of them. Go back the next day and revise.
Research your points. Feel free to take excerpts from other websites to drive
those points, but don't copy entire paragraphs.

Write about stuff that interests you or enrages you, stuff you're passionate
about. The rest should come naturally. If you're having trouble finding
something to write about, don't force it. Find inspiration.

Keep your blog design relevant. If you want to start a tech blog, go for a
design that supports that. You don't have to go all out on an amazing design,
but it definitely helps presentation. Some opt for a minimal, fixed, black on
white design. Remember that this is your blog and it represents you.

Typography is more important than you think.

Lastly, don't write an article about something because you were asked to, and
don't publish an article you aren't sure about. Readers see really quickly the
difference between writing from the heart and marketing.

That's all I can think of right now.

